# Failure to charge habitation battery



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi,
I have problem with the habitation battery charger on my Auto-Sleeper Berkshire. The charger was showing it was switched on but it was not charging the battery, in fact the battery went flat when on hook up. 
I thought that the charger had failed so I replaced it with another. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/cry.gifAgain it shows that it is on (mains light on when on hook up) but it also doesn't charge the battery. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/evil.gif
At the moment I am having to use a 'normal' charger to keep the battery charged up, when the solar doesn't provide enough juice. Looking at the wiring it looks like the output of the charger is not connected directly to the battery but goes to the 'black box' under the drivers seat (the hab battery and charger are under the passenger seat). This box has a row of fuses (which are all OK). Another possible related problem is if I 'tap' this black box the whole 12v system switches off and if I 'tap' it again it comes on and I have to re-enter the pin on the touch screen above the hab. door. 
This is very frustrating. Anybody any idea how to proceed? Has anybody opened the black box? I suspect there will be a spaghetti of wiring inside.
Brian


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Sounds like a dodgy relay or contactor, or worse, a dry joint.

Peter


----------

